
Continuous Delivery: A Christmas Tale - kitwalker12
https://circleci.com/blog/continuous-delivery-a-christmas-tale/
======
shakna
> And I, in my hoodie, sat down at my desk, finally able to take a deep
> breath. And off in the distance, I heard a voice cry:

